# ilmaisemaan



## oloekis

According to wikipedia, *Illative (abbreviated ill; from Latin illatus "brought in") is, in the Finnish language,..., the third of the locative cases with the basic meaning of "into (the inside of)".
*
I would like to know how a verb, ilmaista, conjugated in a illative form as "ilmaisemaan", can be associated with the meaning of "into" when used in sentences.

The sentence I am struggling with is this: Voit käyttää ¨네¨:tä ilmaisemaan myös yliättyneisyyttä. 
And I understand that the meaning of the sentence is "You can also use "네" to express your surprise."

But clearly, here the grammar of "ilmaisemaan" is not same as in English translation... How should I understand this? 

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## sakvaka

'Käyttää X:ää Y:hyn' (use X for Y) is the basic structure for the verb 'käyttää'. Since Y must be in illative, that also motivates the use of illative 'ilmaisemaan' pro 'ilmaista' etc.

Certain auxiliary-like verbs take the main verb in III infinitive illative: mennä, lähteä, ruveta, ryhtyä, saada (make), käyttää, hyödyntää (utilise), auttaa...


----------



## oloekis

Thanks for the answer.
But what does ":" mean as in ":tä ilmaisemaan..." or "Käyttää X:ää Y:hyn"?


----------



## Määränpää

We use the colon (_kaksoispiste_) in writing to attach suffixes to numbers, letters and abbreviations.


----------



## oloekis

Määränpää said:


> We use the colon (_kaksoispiste_) in writing to attach suffixes to numbers, letters and abbreviations.


So, in Finnish the colon is the same thing with the hyphen(-) as in English? 

"네¨:tä = "네"-tä , Käyttää X:ää Y:hyn = Käyttää X-ää Y-hyn ?


----------

